# Arms Of Libyan Rebel Forces (pictures)



## MA-Caver (Jun 26, 2011)

Judging from the types and numbers of the arms used by the rebels... I'd say we should keep our military out of it... looks like those boys are doing JUST fine on their own. Check out the photos.
http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/06/diy-weapons-of-the-libyan-rebels/100086/

Most of them are captured from forces loyal to Qaddafi and the (growing) number of pony truck rocket launchers and other large caliber weaponry makes them very mobile. I say let 'em fight it out on their own... the rebels will be happier that way when they come out ahead. More and more are leaving Qaddafi all the time so it shouldn't be too long. It's within their own borders and it's THEIR fight... not ours. We shouldn't even have to supply arms to them... they're resourceful enough it seems to handle it.

As far as facing superior forces with superior weaponry... it still their own people and eventually the idea of killing your own people for a despot that doesn't care for them leaves a sour taste in one's mouth. I'm guessing within a short time Qaddafi won't have a good leg to stand on and will either be captured by rebel forces or he'll amscray on outta the country. Remember Saddam.


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 26, 2011)

Cheap rusted Soviet junk. The only item of quality I saw was that FN F2000...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 27, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Cheap rusted Soviet junk. The only item of quality I saw was that FN F2000...


Yeah, but functional cheap rusted Soviet junk. It still kills the enemy and from afar. The only bad thing about it is that it's indiscriminate and innocents on that side are hurt as well. Such is war. We lost just as much innocent blood in our own civil conflict. That's why we put an end to it best way we knew how. A total march upon the capital. Eventually I think they'll come out ahead. Our blood need not be spilt ... unless of course it's for oil


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 27, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Cheap rusted Soviet junk. The only item of quality I saw was that FN F2000...


 
There was also an FN FAL, I'm kinda sentimental about that one. I'd take it over anything made today!!

Both sides are using weapons at least a generation out of date, the main issue isn't the heart of the rebels, its the training. Two weeks with weapon then put into the front lines....makes for a high causality count.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 27, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> There was also an FN FAL, I'm kinda sentimental about that one. I'd take it over anything made today!!
> 
> Both sides are using weapons at least a generation out of date, the main issue isn't the heart of the rebels, its the training. Two weeks with weapon then put into the front lines....makes for a high causality count.


Yes, same as it was looking down cannons marching shoulder to shoulder Napoleonic style made for a high casualty rate during a majority of our internal conflicts. 
But when enough get together then have more time to train more to train at once and the casualty rate drops. Remember the American "advisors" for Vietnam after the French pull out. Also mention how funny it was that a small country was able to repel a superior one. Yeah they had help, but how much blood did the "help" shed?


----------

